# Man O War ruination Cigar Review - A J Fernandez rocks!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a cigar that should not be missed. The best I have smoked, easily. Tons of flavor and full bodied

Read the full review here: Man O War ruination Cigar Review - A J Fernandez rocks!


----------

